# Double Letter Game



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Name a word that has double letters in it, ie:

    Little

    The next person then needs to start another double letter word with the letter that is the same as the double letters in the previous word.

    ie:
    Teddy

    And so on

    I will start with;

    Molly


----------



## archaeoroutes

lottery


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teller


----------



## archaeoroutes

lesser


----------



## archaeoroutes

sitter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Teeth


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

error


----------



## A.G. Richards

really


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

letter


----------



## LivingWell

Todd


----------



## A.G. Richards

dimmer


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

matter


----------



## loonlover

taller


----------



## gdae23

laggard


----------



## loonlover

gobble


----------



## gdae23

Bookkeeper


----------



## loonlover

kipper


----------



## archaeoroutes

pattern


----------



## loonlover

terror


----------



## gdae23

Raffle


----------



## loonlover

feller


----------



## gdae23

Lagoon


----------



## loonlover

oppose


----------



## gdae23

pizza


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Zipper


----------



## loonlover

pallid


----------



## gdae23

Lacrosse


----------



## loonlover

succor


----------



## gdae23

channel


----------



## loonlover

nettle


----------



## gdae23

Taxiing


----------



## loonlover

inning


----------



## gdae23

narrate


----------



## loonlover

rabbit


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

better


----------



## loonlover

terrace


----------



## Going Incognito

rattled


----------



## loonlover

taffeta


----------



## gdae23

fiddle


----------



## loonlover

dribble


----------



## gdae23

Balladeer


----------



## loonlover

leered


----------



## Going Incognito

ebbing


----------



## gdae23

Bassoon


----------



## Going Incognito

saloon


----------



## loonlover

oddly


----------



## Going Incognito

daddy


----------



## loonlover

dollar


----------



## gdae23

Liftoff


----------



## loonlover

flipper


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

peer


----------



## loonlover

epee


----------



## gdae23

eggnog


----------



## loonlover

galleon


----------



## gdae23

Loofah


----------



## loonlover

odder


----------



## gdae23

dappled


----------



## loonlover

peddle


----------



## gdae23

Dessert


----------



## loonlover

surreal


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

roof


----------



## loonlover

otter


----------



## gdae23

tabby


----------



## loonlover

boggle


----------



## gdae23

glowworm


----------



## loonlover

willow


----------



## gdae23

loon


----------



## loonlover

offer


----------



## gdae23

flivver


----------



## loonlover

vacuum


----------



## gdae23

umbrella


----------



## Going Incognito

llama


----------



## loonlover

lampoon


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

offer


----------



## loonlover

fizzle


----------



## gdae23

zeppelin


----------



## loonlover

parallel


----------



## gdae23

lingonberry


----------



## loonlover

raffled


----------



## gdae23

fretting


----------



## loonlover

toddle


----------



## gdae23

deer


----------



## loonlover

effluent


----------



## Natasha Holme

food


----------



## loonlover

oddball


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

deep


----------



## loonlover

elliptic


----------



## gdae23

lollapalooza


----------



## loonlover

laddie


----------



## gdae23

daffodil


----------



## Going Incognito

fiddle


----------



## loonlover

dally


----------



## archaeoroutes

lotto


----------



## Going Incognito

tally


----------



## loonlover

lobby


----------



## Going Incognito

butter


----------



## gdae23

terrier


----------



## loonlover

rudder


----------



## Going Incognito

dollop


----------



## loonlover

lollipop


----------



## Going Incognito

little


----------



## gdae23

tricentennial


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

need


----------



## loonlover

efface


----------



## Going Incognito

fool


----------



## gdae23

occupant


----------



## Going Incognito

college


----------



## gdae23

laundrette


----------



## loonlover

taffy


----------



## gdae23

ferry


----------



## loonlover

reckless


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

seed


----------



## rchapman1

feed


----------



## loonlover

effervescent


----------



## gdae23

funnel


----------



## loonlover

necessary


----------



## Going Incognito

sell


----------



## loonlover

lesson


----------



## gdae23

saddle


----------



## loonlover

dazzle


----------



## gdae23

zoology


----------



## loonlover

official


----------



## Going Incognito

fellow


----------



## loonlover

lottery


----------



## Going Incognito

terrible


----------



## gdae23

rappel


----------



## loonlover

piazza


----------



## Going Incognito

zipper


----------



## loonlover

pollster


----------



## gdae23

leggings


----------



## archaeoroutes

gassy


----------



## loonlover

savvy


----------



## gdae23

vamoose


----------



## loonlover

oddly


----------



## AlanKemp

reggae


----------



## loonlover

garret


----------



## gdae23

radii


----------



## loonlover

innocent


----------



## Going Incognito

noodle


----------



## loonlover

off


----------



## Going Incognito

fattest


----------



## loonlover

teeter


----------



## gdae23

elliptical


----------



## loonlover

laggard


----------



## AlanKemp

nagging


----------



## Going Incognito

The new word is supposed to start with the double letter from the post before. 

gallop


----------



## loonlover

litter


----------



## AlanKemp

loonlover said:


> litter


My bad

Teller


----------



## loonlover

laddie


----------



## Going Incognito

AlanKemp said:


> My bad


S'all good. Nice to have new blood.

dapper


----------



## loonlover

paddock


----------



## gdae23

dissent


----------



## loonlover

suffer


----------



## Going Incognito

fiddle


----------



## loonlover

dress


----------



## AlanKemp

sitting


----------



## loonlover

tipple


----------



## gdae23

pinniped


----------



## Going Incognito

nanny


----------



## loonlover

natter


----------



## Going Incognito

tattle


----------



## loonlover

toffee


----------



## gdae23

fizzle


----------



## Going Incognito

zoo


----------



## loonlover

occidental


----------



## gdae23

cannoli


----------



## loonlover

nibble


----------



## gdae23

bazaar


----------



## loonlover

allure


----------



## LivingWell

letter


----------



## loonlover

terrace


----------



## gdae23

ruggelach


----------



## loonlover

giraffe


----------



## gdae23

flibbertigibbet


----------



## loonlover

baccarat


----------



## gdae23

calligraphy


----------



## loonlover

leery


----------



## gdae23

ennoble


----------



## loonlover

necessitate


----------



## LiveWell-Amy

see


----------



## loonlover

essay


----------



## SallyElliot

soon


----------



## loonlover

Opposite


----------



## gdae23

possum


----------



## loonlover

saccharine


----------



## A.G. Richards

cool


----------



## loonlover

obsess


----------



## gdae23

sassafras


----------



## loonlover

scatter


----------



## Going Incognito

tatted


----------



## loonlover

tassel


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

suffer


----------



## gdae23

furrow


----------



## loonlover

referee


----------



## Going Incognito

essay


----------



## loonlover

sinned


----------



## gdae23

null


----------



## loonlover

leggings


----------



## Going Incognito

giggle


----------



## loonlover

gill


----------



## gdae23

lookout


----------



## loonlover

occasional


----------



## gdae23

Chattanooga


----------



## loonlover

toddler


----------



## gdae23

dappled


----------



## loonlover

poodle


----------



## gdae23

overrun


----------



## loonlover

riffled


----------



## gdae23

freedom


----------



## loonlover

error


----------



## gdae23

runner


----------



## loonlover

nibble


----------



## gdae23

bubbly


----------



## loonlover

belly


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

letter


----------



## loonlover

terrace


----------



## gdae23

rebook


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

organelle


----------



## loonlover

litter


----------



## gdae23

trolley


----------



## loonlover

linnet


----------



## gdae23

nominee


----------



## loonlover

effigy


----------



## gdae23

flutter


----------



## loonlover

trellis


----------



## gdae23

lorikeet


----------



## loonlover

effect


----------



## gdae23

fussy


----------



## loonlover

summer


----------



## gdae23

manatee


----------



## loonlover

Ecclesiastes


----------



## gdae23

commemoration


----------



## loonlover

massage


----------



## gdae23

swoop


----------



## Guest

otter


----------



## gdae23

torrential


----------



## loonlover

rabble


----------



## gdae23

bootleg


----------



## loonlover

ossify


----------



## gdae23

starring


----------



## Guest

redden (and lookie, it's a palindrome!!!)


----------



## gdae23

darkness


----------



## loonlover

silly


----------



## gdae23

lagniappe


----------



## Guest

pell-mell


----------



## loonlover

laggard


----------



## gdae23

glitter


----------



## loonlover

twinned


----------



## gdae23

nuggets


----------



## loonlover

grass


----------



## gdae23

scrabble


----------



## loonlover

blubber


----------



## gdae23

baleen


----------



## loonlover

earring


----------



## Guest

rabble


----------



## gdae23

blueberry


----------



## loonlover

reeked


----------



## gdae23

evenfall


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Larry


----------



## loonlover

regally


----------



## gdae23

La Marseillaise


----------



## loonlover

lissome


----------



## Guest

sonnet


----------



## loonlover

null


----------



## gdae23

libretto


----------



## loonlover

trekker


----------



## gdae23

kookaburra


----------



## loonlover

ossification


----------



## gdae23

seaweed


----------



## loonlover

elliptically


----------



## gdae23

llama


----------



## loonlover

lampoon


----------



## gdae23

offhand


----------



## loonlover

frazzle


----------



## gdae23

Zuiderzee


----------



## loonlover

effervescent


----------



## gdae23

flannel


----------



## Guest

nekkid


----------



## loonlover

kidder


----------



## gdae23

daguerreotype


----------



## loonlover

rigger


----------



## gdae23

galleon


----------



## loonlover

Luddite


----------



## gdae23

drumming


----------



## loonlover

miffed


----------



## gdae23

fellowship


----------



## loonlover

leggings


----------



## gdae23

giraffe


----------



## loonlover

fearfully


----------



## gdae23

Liverpool


----------



## loonlover

opposed


----------



## gdae23

powwow


----------



## loonlover

webbed


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

book


----------



## gdae23

oolong


----------



## loonlover

oddity


----------



## gdae23

desiccated


----------



## loonlover

coffee


----------



## gdae23

Frappuccino


----------



## loonlover

cannibal


----------



## gdae23

newsreel


----------



## loonlover

effluvia


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

food


----------



## loonlover

occupy


----------



## gdae23

collection


----------



## loonlover

loomed


----------



## gdae23

orrery


----------



## loonlover

razz


----------



## gdae23

zillion


----------



## loonlover

lioness


----------



## gdae23

shimmering


----------



## loonlover

mapped


----------



## michaelcsahd

passed


----------



## loonlover

shellacked


----------



## gdae23

lobby


----------



## michaelcsahd

basically


----------



## loonlover

lipped


----------



## michaelcsahd

pepper


----------



## gdae23

palazzo


----------



## loonlover

zoologically


----------



## gdae23

loom


----------



## loonlover

offer


----------



## Guest

ferret


----------



## gdae23

rattle


----------



## loonlover

torrent


----------



## gdae23

reels


----------



## loonlover

ebbed


----------



## gdae23

butterscotch


----------



## michaelcsahd

torrent


----------



## gdae23

recurrent


----------



## michaelcsahd

ripped


----------



## loonlover

paddle


----------



## michaelcsahd

dapper


----------



## Rafael Pombo

pebble


----------



## gdae23

bannock


----------



## Rafael Pombo

nook


----------



## loonlover

oddly


----------



## michaelcsahd

dogged


----------



## gdae23

gallivant


----------



## michaelcsahd

lemmings


----------



## Rafael Pombo

muzzle


----------



## michaelcsahd

zoom


----------



## Rafael Pombo

occlude


----------



## gdae23

cinnamon


----------



## Rafael Pombo

nippers


----------



## loonlover

pulled


----------



## michaelcsahd

loomed


----------



## gdae23

ottoman


----------



## michaelcsahd

terrible


----------



## Rafael Pombo

racketeer


----------



## michaelcsahd

effervescent


----------



## Rafael Pombo

festoon


----------



## gdae23

openness


----------



## michaelcsahd

nettles


----------



## loonlover

treeless


----------



## michaelcsahd

efficacy


----------



## gdae23

fiddlehead


----------



## michaelcsahd

differential


----------



## gdae23

focaccia


----------



## Rafael Pombo

cannabinoid


----------



## loonlover

null


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Larry


----------



## michaelcsahd

rabbi


----------



## gdae23

boggle


----------



## loonlover

granddad


----------



## michaelcsahd

daffodil


----------



## Rafael Pombo

frazzle


----------



## loonlover

zipper


----------



## michaelcsahd

palooza


----------



## Rafael Pombo

oscillate


----------



## gdae23

lattice


----------



## Rafael Pombo

twaddle


----------



## loonlover

derringer


----------



## Rafael Pombo

ruffian


----------



## gdae23

flippant


----------



## michaelcsahd

penny


----------



## gdae23

numismatically


----------



## Rafael Pombo

lipogrammatist


----------



## loonlover

mummer


----------



## gdae23

meerkat


----------



## michaelcsahd

effective


----------



## Rafael Pombo

flummoxed


----------



## loonlover

muffle


----------



## michaelcsahd

ferrite


----------



## gdae23

raccoon


----------



## michaelcsahd

careen


----------



## Rafael Pombo

ennoble


----------



## gdae23

narrative


----------



## Rafael Pombo

rebuff


----------



## loonlover

fluffier


----------



## Rafael Pombo

ferroelectricity


----------



## gdae23

Respectfully


----------



## Rafael Pombo

loophole


----------



## loonlover

occasion


----------



## gdae23

cobblestone


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

book


----------



## TwistedWisteria

opposite


----------



## Rafael Pombo

posse


----------



## gdae23

sarsaparilla


----------



## Rafael Pombo

lactobacilli


----------



## gdae23

leeway


----------



## Rafael Pombo

effulge


----------



## loonlover

fallow


----------



## Rafael Pombo

luggage


----------



## loonlover

gobble


----------



## Rafael Pombo

barrage


----------



## gdae23

razzmatazz


----------



## loonlover

zigzagged


----------



## Rafael Pombo

gatekeeper


----------



## loonlover

ecclesiastical


----------



## gdae23

coconutty


----------



## loonlover

toffee


----------



## gdae23

farfalle


----------



## loonlover

linnet


----------



## Rafael Pombo

novella


----------



## gdae23

lockkeeper


----------



## loonlover

eyeglasses


----------



## gdae23

sabbatical


----------



## loonlover

barrister


----------



## Rafael Pombo

rainsquall


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

loot


----------



## Rafael Pombo

occur


----------



## gdae23

crossword


----------



## Rafael Pombo

supplicate


----------



## gdae23

paparazzi


----------



## loonlover

zinnias


----------



## gdae23

noggin


----------



## Rafael Pombo

gallant


----------



## gdae23

lottery


----------



## Rafael Pombo

teaspoon


----------



## gdae23

opportunity


----------



## Rafael Pombo

purposefully


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

look


----------



## loonlover

officially


----------



## Rafael Pombo

forgiveness


----------



## loonlover

sunnier


----------



## gdae23

Necco


----------



## CatherineM

cooler


----------



## Rafael Pombo

oilseed


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Emmy


----------



## loonlover

manner


----------



## rchapman1

noon


----------



## loonlover

opportunity


----------



## gdae23

puzzle


----------



## loonlover

Zorro


----------



## gdae23

roller coaster


----------



## loonlover

lottery


----------



## gdae23

terrific


----------



## loonlover

rooted


----------



## gdae23

offline


----------



## loonlover

frazzle


----------



## gdae23

zazzy


----------



## loonlover

zigzagged


----------



## gdae23

golly


----------



## loonlover

lemming


----------



## gdae23

Minnesota


----------



## loonlover

Necco


----------



## gdae23

cookie


----------



## loonlover

omitted


----------



## gdae23

tassel


----------



## loonlover

saffron


----------



## gdae23

fellowship


----------



## loonlover

laggard


----------



## gdae23

gruff


----------



## loonlover

flannel


----------



## gdae23

nabbed


----------



## loonlover

balloon


----------



## gdae23

lorry


----------



## loonlover

rammed


----------



## gdae23

moccasin


----------



## loonlover

caddie


----------



## gdae23

deepen


----------



## loonlover

egress


----------



## gdae23

Saab


----------



## loonlover

adduce


----------



## gdae23

diffuse


----------



## loonlover

flammable


----------



## gdae23

moolah


----------



## Brownskins

loofah


----------



## gdae23

otter


----------



## loonlover

terrain


----------



## gdae23

roughhouse


----------



## loonlover

hoosegow


----------



## gdae23

occurence


----------



## loonlover

cunning


----------



## gdae23

natty


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teeth


----------



## gdae23

ebb


----------



## loonlover

bummer


----------



## gdae23

Muggle


----------



## loonlover

grinned


----------



## gdae23

nimbleness


----------



## loonlover

snobbish


----------



## rchapman1

Battered


----------



## gdae23

Tiddlywinks


----------



## loonlover

dribble


----------



## gdae23

ballast


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

lesson


----------



## Kevin222

shell


----------



## loonlover

leggings


----------



## michaelcsahd

glass


----------



## LivingGood

soon


----------



## gdae23

occult


----------



## JacobTurkAuthor

Cocoon


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

odd


----------



## rchapman1

ditto


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teeth


----------



## rchapman1

essence


----------



## loonlover

silly


----------



## archaeoroutes

pitter


----------



## rchapman1

teeth


----------



## gdae23

excess


----------



## loonlover

squall


----------



## archaeoroutes

Letter


----------



## gdae23

Teletubbies


----------



## loonlover

boo


----------



## archaeoroutes

oppressive (take your pick)


----------



## gdae23

slipperiness


----------



## loonlover

porridge


----------



## gdae23

raffish


----------



## loonlover

fuzzy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

zoo


----------



## archaeoroutes

opportunity


----------



## loonlover

pallet


----------



## gdae23

labradoodle


----------



## archaeoroutes

offer


----------



## rchapman1

feet


----------



## loonlover

errand


----------



## gdae23

rapport


----------



## archaeoroutes

parrot


----------



## gdae23

ruff


----------



## loonlover

flutter


----------



## archaeoroutes

terrible


----------



## gdae23

rooster


----------



## loonlover

oddity


----------



## gdae23

dollup


----------



## loonlover

loomed


----------



## gdae23

openness


----------



## loonlover

sonnet


----------



## gdae23

nightfall


----------



## loonlover

loosely


----------



## gdae23

offshore


----------



## loonlover

flummox


----------



## gdae23

mind-boggling


----------



## loonlover

glutton


----------



## gdae23

tortilla


----------



## loonlover

largess


----------



## gdae23

staccato


----------



## loonlover

corridor


----------



## gdae23

reef


----------



## loonlover

ellipsis


----------



## gdae23

landlubber


----------



## loonlover

baffle


----------



## gdae23

Fayetteville


----------



## loonlover

territory


----------



## gdae23

randomness


----------



## loonlover

stagger


----------



## gdae23

gekko


----------



## loonlover

kookaburra


----------



## gdae23

ornithologically


----------



## loonlover

lissome


----------



## gdae23

sapphire


----------



## loonlover

plodded


----------



## gdae23

donnybrook


----------



## loonlover

officially


----------



## gdae23

feedback


----------



## loonlover

elderberry


----------



## gdae23

ripple


----------



## loonlover

professor


----------



## gdae23

succinct


----------



## loonlover

capillary


----------



## gdae23

lychee


----------



## loonlover

errand


----------



## gdae23

rollick


----------



## loonlover

lunchroom


----------



## gdae23

override


----------



## loonlover

ripped


----------



## gdae23

peccadillo


----------



## loonlover

caterpillar


----------



## gdae23

leeward


----------



## loonlover

expressed


----------



## gdae23

sesquicentennial


----------



## loonlover

netted


----------



## gdae23

tallow


----------



## loonlover

legged


----------



## gdae23

giddy


----------



## Tunji99

daffodil


----------



## loonlover

fluff


----------



## gdae23

foggy


----------



## rchapman1

gogetter


----------



## loonlover

terrifically


----------



## gdae23

ribbon


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

book


----------



## loonlover

offer


----------



## gdae23

falls


----------



## loonlover

letter


----------



## gdae23

Tribbles


----------



## loonlover

boots


----------



## Tunji99

office


----------



## gdae23

fleece


----------



## loonlover

emission


----------



## gdae23

savannah


----------



## loonlover

napped


----------



## gdae23

parry


----------



## loonlover

retell


----------



## gdae23

logger


----------



## loonlover

griddle


----------



## gdae23

doyenne


----------



## rchapman1

nettle


----------



## loonlover

terrarium


----------



## gdae23

russet


----------



## loonlover

succeed


----------



## gdae23

comma


----------



## loonlover

mannerisms


----------



## gdae23

navvies


----------



## jlaughs

vacuum


----------



## loonlover

upper


----------



## gdae23

pullover


----------



## loonlover

levee


----------



## gdae23

embezzlement


----------



## loonlover

Zaccheus


----------



## gdae23

collector


----------



## loonlover

looted


----------



## gdae23

odyssey


----------



## jlaughs

scissor


----------



## loonlover

sicced


----------



## gdae23

canteen


----------



## loonlover

equipped


----------



## gdae23

palette


----------



## loonlover

tussle


----------



## gdae23

shillelagh


----------



## jlaughs

little


----------



## loonlover

traffic


----------



## gdae23

Ferris wheel


----------



## loonlover

radii


----------



## gdae23

igloo


----------



## jlaughs

otter


----------



## loonlover

toddler


----------



## gdae23

dabble


----------



## jlaughs

brook


----------



## loonlover

overlook


----------



## gdae23

oggie


----------



## jlaughs

giggle


----------



## loonlover

giraffe


----------



## rchapman1

There seems to be some confusion here:

Name a word that has double letters in it, ie:

    Little

    The next person then needs to start another double letter word with the letter that is the same as the double letters in the previous word.

fatten


----------



## gdae23

tarrier


----------



## jlaughs

ribbon


----------



## loonlover

banner


----------



## gdae23

Nikkei


----------



## loonlover

kitten


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teeth


----------



## archaeoroutes

error


----------



## gdae23

ruffles


----------



## loonlover

flatter


----------



## gdae23

tessera


----------



## jlaughs

succulent


----------



## loonlover

correlate


----------



## gdae23

roommate


----------



## loonlover

marrow


----------



## gdae23

renaissance


----------



## loonlover

sequentially


----------



## jlaughs

lass


----------



## loonlover

submitted


----------



## gdae23

twopenny


----------



## jlaughs

nibble


----------



## loonlover

bleed


----------



## gdae23

essential


----------



## jlaughs

eels


----------



## loonlover

elliptical


----------



## gdae23

largesse


----------



## loonlover

shipped


----------



## gdae23

paraffin


----------



## loonlover

fiancee


----------



## gdae23

engagedness


----------



## loonlover

saffron


----------



## jlaughs

follicle


----------



## gdae23

luncheonette


----------



## loonlover

tummy


----------



## gdae23

marshmallow


----------



## jlaughs

leech


----------



## loonlover

effect


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

food


----------



## jlaughs

otter


----------



## loonlover

terrapin


----------



## gdae23

reindeer


----------



## loonlover

error


----------



## gdae23

redwood


----------



## jlaughs

occult


----------



## loonlover

coddle


----------



## gdae23

doubloon


----------



## loonlover

otter


----------



## gdae23

tabbouleh


----------



## loonlover

blubber


----------



## gdae23

bamboozle


----------



## loonlover

occupy


----------



## gdae23

cassava


----------



## loonlover

scribble


----------



## gdae23

bandanna


----------



## loonlover

nattily


----------



## gdae23

trill


----------



## loonlover

largesse


----------



## rchapman1

saloon


----------



## gdae23

oodles


----------



## loonlover

odder


----------



## gdae23

dipper


----------



## loonlover

parrot


----------



## gdae23

rigged


----------



## loonlover

gaffe


----------



## gdae23

fizzy


----------



## loonlover

zeppelin


----------



## gdae23

peppermint


----------



## jlaughs

platoon


----------



## loonlover

offer


----------



## gdae23

flaxseed


----------



## jlaughs

eccentric


----------



## loonlover

continuum


----------



## gdae23

unparalleled


----------



## loonlover

lasso


----------



## gdae23

solfeggio


----------



## loonlover

gladden


----------



## gdae23

dogwood


----------



## jlaughs

oddity


----------



## loonlover

desiccate


----------



## gdae23

cliffhanger


----------



## loonlover

fanned


----------



## gdae23

naan


----------



## jlaughs

attic


----------



## loonlover

tippled


----------



## gdae23

Parcheesi


----------



## loonlover

eddy


----------



## rchapman1

devotee


----------



## jlaughs

eccentric


----------



## gdae23

compass


----------



## loonlover

spoon


----------



## A.G. Richards

officialdom


----------



## gdae23

fossil


----------



## jlaughs

succinct


----------



## loonlover

clutter


----------



## gdae23

tortoiseshell


----------



## loonlover

landlubber


----------



## gdae23

bamboo


----------



## loonlover

obbligato


----------



## gdae23

bourree


----------



## jlaughs

eccentricity


----------



## gdae23

calliope


----------



## jlaughs

lesson


----------



## loonlover

sommelier


----------



## gdae23

matinee


----------



## loonlover

embarrass


----------



## gdae23

squiggle


----------



## loonlover

gruff


----------



## gdae23

farro


----------



## loonlover

rammed


----------



## gdae23

maddeningly


----------



## loonlover

dizzy


----------



## gdae23

zapper


----------



## loonlover

pallor


----------



## gdae23

lorgnette


----------



## loonlover

tiddlywinks


----------



## gdae23

doxxed

Couldn't resist using this word which I just came across for the first time today, in a newspaper article. But here's an alternative if you prefer:

Darjeeling


----------



## loonlover

xenically


----------



## gdae23

lemongrass


----------



## loonlover

snazzy


----------



## gdae23

ziggurat


----------



## loonlover

gaggle


----------



## gdae23

giddiness


----------



## rchapman1

ditto


----------



## loonlover

toothless


----------



## gdae23

overdubbed


----------



## loonlover

befuddled


----------



## gdae23

daal


----------



## loonlover

affect


----------



## gdae23

Finnish


----------



## loonlover

noggin


----------



## gdae23

gossamer


----------



## loonlover

suppose


----------



## gdae23

piccolo


----------



## jlaughs

clutter


----------



## loonlover

tippler


----------



## gdae23

puffin


----------



## loonlover

funnel


----------



## gdae23

fishhook


----------



## jlaughs

gdae23 said:


> fishhook


 should have begun with "n" 

otter


----------



## gdae23

jlaughs said:


> should have begun with "n"
> 
> otter


You are *totally* correct! Not sure where my brain was...

totally


----------



## loonlover

laggard


----------



## gdae23

guarantee


----------



## loonlover

eddy


----------



## gdae23

doorbell


----------



## loonlover

oddball


----------



## gdae23

drummer


----------



## loonlover

muzzled


----------



## gdae23

zaatar


----------



## jlaughs

annex


----------



## loonlover

nibble


----------



## gdae23

butterfly


----------



## loonlover

trimmer


----------



## gdae23

merry-go-round


----------



## loonlover

ruffled


----------



## gdae23

fluffernutter


----------



## jlaughs

follicle


----------



## loonlover

lesser


----------



## gdae23

Shh!


----------



## jlaughs

hiss


----------



## loonlover

sizzle


----------



## rchapman1

eggs


----------



## gdae23

rchapman1 said:


> eggs


I was just in the process of posting when I got an alert that you posted. Looks like you did the same thing I did recently, and posted a word not matching the theme of this thread. The idea is to form the new word starting with the double letter in the previous word. So, based on the word sizzle, the next word would start with z.

I'm still posting my original word here:

zestfully

But I'm posting a second word to go with your answer:

gumball

Next person can take their pick!


----------



## loonlover

lugged


----------



## gdae23

gamma ray


----------



## loonlover

marrow


----------



## gdae23

rottenness


----------



## loonlover

Tennessee


----------



## gdae23

Nessie


----------



## jlaughs

shudder


----------



## loonlover

drummer


----------



## gdae23

mezzanine


----------



## jlaughs

zee


----------



## loonlover

effort


----------



## gdae23

flabbergasted


----------



## jlaughs

bitter


----------



## loonlover

tussle


----------



## gdae23

scupper


----------



## jlaughs

platter


----------



## loonlover

terrace


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

roof


----------



## gdae23

ogee


----------



## jlaughs

effuse


----------



## loonlover

fetters


----------



## gdae23

tallowwood


----------



## rchapman1

litter


----------



## jlaughs

tittle


----------



## loonlover

taffeta


----------



## gdae23

foolproof


----------



## loonlover

occupy


----------



## gdae23

connoisseur


----------



## jlaughs

niggle


----------



## loonlover

giraffe


----------



## gdae23

farrier


----------



## jlaughs

reckless


----------



## loonlover

suppose


----------



## gdae23

propositionally


----------



## loonlover

lobbied


----------



## gdae23

backgammon


----------



## loonlover

moorage


----------



## gdae23

outrigger


----------



## loonlover

gazelle


----------



## gdae23

laager


----------



## loonlover

accept


----------



## jlaughs

critter


----------



## loonlover

terrifically


----------



## gdae23

Rikki-Tikki-Tavi


----------



## loonlover

keeled


----------



## gdae23

extraterrestrial


----------



## loonlover

revved


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

vacuum


----------



## gdae23

uncanny


----------



## jlaughs

nibble


----------



## michaelcsahd

bottle


----------



## jlaughs

tittle


----------



## gdae23

tooth fairy


----------



## michaelcsahd

odd


----------



## loonlover

dazzle


----------



## michaelcsahd

zoo


----------



## gdae23

outcropping


----------



## loonlover

pallid


----------



## michaelcsahd

Lemmings


----------



## gdae23

Macca


----------



## loonlover

caboose


----------



## michaelcsahd

occipital


----------



## loonlover

clotted


----------



## gdae23

tizzy


----------



## jlaughs

Ziggy (proper noun  )


----------



## gdae23

grammar


----------



## jlaughs

mettle


----------



## loonlover

tussle


----------



## gdae23

squabble


----------



## loonlover

balloon


----------



## gdae23

luvvy


----------



## jlaughs

vacuum


----------



## loonlover

Ulysses


----------



## gdae23

St. Stephen’s Green


----------



## loonlover

effluvium


----------



## gdae23

foolhardy


----------



## loonlover

opposition


----------



## gdae23

psychobabble


----------



## loonlover

bluff


----------



## gdae23

foretell


----------



## loonlover

lobbed


----------



## gdae23

buccaneer


----------



## jlaughs

collision


----------



## loonlover

libretto


----------



## gdae23

toddy


----------



## loonlover

divvy


----------



## gdae23

velveteen


----------



## loonlover

engineer


----------



## gdae23

Eek!


----------



## loonlover

egg


----------



## gdae23

guesstimate


----------



## loonlover

schooner


----------



## gdae23

(Michael) Ondaatje


----------



## loonlover

aardvark


----------



## gdae23

awesomeness


----------



## loonlover

summer


----------



## gdae23

millennial


----------



## loonlover

nozzle


----------



## gdae23

zapping


----------



## loonlover

pusillanimous


----------



## gdae23

loop-de-loop


----------



## loonlover

occipital


----------



## gdae23

commiseration


----------



## loonlover

muddled


----------



## rchapman1

doodled


----------



## gdae23

Ossian


----------



## loonlover

shuttled


----------



## gdae23

traditionally


----------



## loonlover

lapped


----------



## gdae23

Penny Lane


----------



## loonlover

nodded


----------



## gdae23

dybbuk


----------



## loonlover

barrage


----------



## gdae23

reevaluate


----------



## loonlover

effervescent


----------



## gdae23

flurry


----------



## jlaughs

rattle


----------



## loonlover

tabby


----------



## gdae23

batikking


----------



## loonlover

kerfuffle


----------



## gdae23

fettuccine


----------



## loonlover

commotion


----------



## gdae23

mongoose


----------



## loonlover

offense


----------



## gdae23

frostbitten


----------



## loonlover

twiddled


----------



## gdae23

derring-do


----------



## loonlover

raffle


----------



## gdae23

freesia


----------



## jlaughs

eccentricity


----------



## loonlover

chopped


----------



## gdae23

pioneer


----------



## jlaughs

ebullience


----------



## loonlover

leggings


----------



## gdae23

grasshopper


----------



## loonlover

pallet


----------



## gdae23

likelihood


----------



## jlaughs

occult


----------



## loonlover

clutter


----------



## gdae23

tea ball


----------



## jlaughs

lattice


----------



## loonlover

trellis


----------



## gdae23

luckpenny


----------



## jlaughs

nozzle


----------



## gdae23

zombiism


----------



## loonlover

idyll


----------



## gdae23

long-stemmed


----------



## loonlover

massive


----------



## gdae23

strawweight


----------



## loonlover

wriggle


----------



## gdae23

goober


----------



## loonlover

oversee


----------



## gdae23

ennobled


----------



## loonlover

netted


----------



## jlaughs

terrible


----------



## loonlover

referee


----------



## gdae23

expressive


----------



## loonlover

supposition


----------



## gdae23

plaintiff


----------



## jlaughs

follicle


----------



## loonlover

lissome


----------



## gdae23

sirocco


----------



## loonlover

cuffed


----------



## jlaughs

fleet


----------



## gdae23

efficacious


----------



## loonlover

fluffed


----------



## gdae23

footpath


----------



## jlaughs

occult


----------



## loonlover

clutter


----------



## gdae23

toggle


----------



## loonlover

gussied


----------



## gdae23

spiffy


----------



## loonlover

frilly


----------



## gdae23

Little Dipper


----------



## jlaughs

tittle


----------



## loonlover

terrific


----------



## gdae23

reedy


----------



## jlaughs

espresso


----------



## loonlover

soothsayer


----------



## gdae23

occultist


----------



## loonlover

curry


----------



## jlaughs

raffle


----------



## gdae23

flip-flopped


----------



## jlaughs

patter


----------



## loonlover

tippled


----------



## gdae23

privateer


----------



## loonlover

equivocally


----------



## gdae23

Linnaeus


----------



## loonlover

nodding


----------



## jlaughs

difficulty


----------



## gdae23

firewall


----------



## loonlover

loquaciousness


----------



## gdae23

savanna


----------



## loonlover

nettled


----------



## jlaughs

taffy


----------



## loonlover

ferret


----------



## gdae23

rooftop


----------



## jlaughs

oscillate


----------



## gdae23

leafleteer


----------



## jlaughs

elliptical


----------



## loonlover

lorry


----------



## jlaughs

rattle


----------



## loonlover

trellis


----------



## gdae23

lossless


----------



## loonlover

scuffle


----------



## gdae23

food coloring


----------



## loonlover

occupy


----------



## jlaughs

coffin


----------



## loonlover

fiddle


----------



## gdae23

dazzling


----------



## loonlover

zucchini


----------



## gdae23

committee


----------



## jlaughs

melee


----------



## gdae23

express


----------



## loonlover

succulent


----------



## gdae23

clogging


----------



## loonlover

gaffe


----------



## Fleurina

blaggard


----------



## jlaughs

Fleurina said:


> blaggard


This one should have begun with "f" 

I'll begin with "g."

gladden


----------



## loonlover

dammed


----------



## gdae23

mondegreen


----------



## loonlover

elliptical


----------



## gdae23

landmass


----------



## loonlover

slugger


----------



## gdae23

griffin


----------



## jlaughs

funnel


----------



## loonlover

narrated


----------



## jlaughs

rattled


----------



## gdae23

teenybopper


----------



## jlaughs

eccentric


----------



## loonlover

caller


----------



## gdae23

lake-effect


----------



## jlaughs

fillip


----------



## loonlover

laziness


----------



## jlaughs

saccharine


----------



## gdae23

coppersmith


----------



## loonlover

pilloried


----------



## rchapman1

letter


----------



## gdae23

tinny


----------



## loonlover

nineteen


----------



## gdae23

Eyjafjallajökull 

(That Icelandic volcano that erupted a few years ago. Couldn’t remember the full spelling until I looked it up. Just remembered it started with an E.)


----------



## loonlover

ladder


----------



## gdae23

didgeridoo


----------



## loonlover

occipital


----------



## gdae23

caravanning


----------



## jlaughs

nincompoop


----------



## loonlover

opportunity


----------



## gdae23

Peachtree Road

(In Atlanta, like myself this week.)


----------



## jlaughs

espresso


----------



## loonlover

savvy


----------



## gdae23

vignette


----------



## loonlover

tycoon


----------



## gdae23

offshore


----------



## loonlover

farrier


----------



## gdae23

raspberries


----------



## loonlover

rallied


----------



## gdae23

loblolly pine


----------



## jlaughs

leeway


----------



## Betty Blast

effusive


----------



## loonlover

flurry


----------



## gdae23

riddle


----------



## jlaughs

dribble


----------



## loonlover

barrage


----------



## Betty Blast

rebellion


----------



## gdae23

looming


----------



## jlaughs

occult


----------



## loonlover

coddled


----------



## Betty Blast

dapper


----------



## gdae23

pangrammatic


----------



## loonlover

mollycoddle


----------



## Betty Blast

lippy


----------



## gdae23

pennant


----------



## KyleArmstrong

terrace


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

roof


----------



## Betty Blast

opportunity


----------



## KyleArmstrong

winner


----------



## gdae23

noontide 

(Reminder: the word you post should start with the same letter as the double letter in the last word. So next word should start with o, and should contain a double letter as well.)


----------



## loonlover

official


----------



## Betty Blast

fulfillment


----------



## KyleArmstrong

Llama


----------



## gdae23

Lassie


----------



## loonlover

succeed


----------



## gdae23

extracurricular


----------



## jlaughs

ripple


----------



## Susan Alison

puddle


----------



## Betty Blast

discreet


----------



## gdae23

eisteddfod


----------



## jlaughs

dollar


----------



## loonlover

ladder


----------



## Betty Blast

dissertation


----------



## gdae23

skiffle


----------



## loonlover

flannel


----------



## jlaughs

nagging


----------



## loonlover

gaggle


----------



## Betty Blast

glossy


----------



## gdae23

soothing


----------



## loonlover

occupy


----------



## Susan Alison

curry


----------



## loonlover

recapped


----------



## gdae23

pizzicato


----------



## Susan Alison

ziggurat


----------



## loonlover

gazette


----------



## Betty Blast

teetering


----------



## Susan Alison

earless


----------



## gdae23

skiing


----------



## loonlover

imminent


----------



## Susan Alison

missing


----------



## Betty Blast

sweetness


----------



## gdae23

evergreen


----------



## loonlover

effectually


----------



## Susan Alison

folly


----------



## Betty Blast

lollygagging


----------



## loonlover

garrulous


----------



## gdae23

Rockabilly


----------



## rchapman1

lettuce


----------



## jlaughs

telly


----------



## loonlover

ladder


----------



## Betty Blast

dazzling


----------



## jlaughs

Zee


----------



## loonlover

ebbing


----------



## Betty Blast

bubbling


----------



## gdae23

blizzard


----------



## Betty Blast

zoom


----------



## Susan Alison

obsess


----------



## loonlover

session


----------



## Betty Blast

scintillating


----------



## gdae23

Liffey


----------



## loonlover

frazzle


----------



## Betty Blast

zippy


----------



## Susan Alison

parallel


----------



## Betty Blast

loose


----------



## gdae23

operetta


----------



## Betty Blast

thrilling


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

letter


----------



## gdae23

taradiddle


----------



## loonlover

difference


----------



## Betty Blast

floppy


----------



## gdae23

plowwright


----------



## Betty Blast

warrior


----------



## Susan Alison

ripped


----------



## Betty Blast

passionate


----------



## Susan Alison

scallion


----------



## jlaughs

lassitude


----------



## gdae23

scoop


----------



## loonlover

opposition


----------



## Betty Blast

pepper


----------



## gdae23

preoccupied


----------



## loonlover

clobber


----------



## gdae23

bonbonniere


----------



## loonlover

nagging


----------



## Betty Blast

gabbing


----------



## gdae23

buffalo


----------



## loonlover

fleece


----------



## Betty Blast

eccentric


----------



## gdae23

cayenne


----------



## loonlover

nattering


----------



## Betty Blast

thrilling


----------



## gdae23

lamppost


----------



## Betty Blast

passage


----------



## gdae23

shallows


----------



## loonlover

loomed


----------



## Betty Blast

occupied


----------



## rchapman1

Cutting


----------



## gdae23

tarragon


----------



## jlaughs

raccoon


----------



## gdae23

oohed (and aahed)


----------



## loonlover

occult


----------



## Betty Blast

chilly


----------



## gdae23

logging


----------



## loonlover

graffiti


----------



## Betty Blast

football


----------



## gdae23

orienteering


----------



## Betty Blast

eerie


----------



## gdae23

emboss


----------



## loonlover

sullen


----------



## Betty Blast

lettering


----------



## gdae23

typesetter


----------



## loonlover

tweezers


----------



## Betty Blast

elderberry


----------



## gdae23

rummage


----------



## loonlover

maroon


----------



## gdae23

overstuffed


----------



## loonlover

felled


----------



## Betty Blast

lapping


----------



## gdae23

perennial


----------



## loonlover

nibble


----------



## Betty Blast

babbling


----------



## gdae23

baaing


----------



## loonlover

attract


----------



## Betty Blast

tall


----------



## gdae23

landfall


----------



## Betty Blast

lissom


----------



## gdae23

stucco


----------



## Betty Blast

cranberry


----------



## gdae23

rice pudding


----------



## Betty Blast

dazzling


----------



## gdae23

zeppole


----------



## Betty Blast

persimmon


----------



## gdae23

mindfulness


----------



## loonlover

summons


----------



## Betty Blast

moonlit


----------



## gdae23

octillion


----------



## Betty Blast

loopy


----------



## loonlover

occupation


----------



## gdae23

connectivity


----------



## loonlover

nuttier


----------



## Betty Blast

tennis


----------



## gdae23

nightclubber


----------



## loonlover

blurred


----------



## Betty Blast

ruthless


----------



## loonlover

slotted


----------



## gdae23

tweed


----------



## loonlover

effort


----------



## Betty Blast

foggy


----------



## gdae23

glitterati


----------



## loonlover

trapped


----------



## gdae23

Paddington


----------



## loonlover

divvy


----------



## Betty Blast

vividness


----------



## gdae23

snowballed


----------



## loonlover

loveless


----------



## gdae23

scatterbrained


----------



## loonlover

tiddly-winks


----------



## gdae23

dubreuillosaurus


----------



## loonlover

larruping


----------



## gdae23

rugged


----------



## loonlover

grinned


----------



## gdae23

neglectfulness


----------



## loonlover

symmetrical


----------



## gdae23

McCartney


----------



## loonlover

carriage


----------



## gdae23

reshipper


----------



## loonlover

pepper


----------



## gdae23

pressurize


----------



## loonlover

slurry


----------



## Betty Blast

reindeer


----------



## loonlover

effluvia


----------



## Nina Huffney

fallacious


----------



## gdae23

look-see


----------



## loonlover

occasionally


----------



## Nina Huffney

codswallop


----------



## gdae23

longitudinally


----------



## loonlover

loggerhead


----------



## Nina Huffney

grammatical


----------



## gdae23

mezzo


----------



## Nina Huffney

zeppelin


----------



## loonlover

plodding


----------



## Betty Blast

darkness


----------



## gdae23

soot

Informational, if you didn't happen to already see this: The 11-10-19 NY Times crossword puzzle theme would work very well for our double letter thread here.

Spoiler alert - this page has the answers filled in.

https://www.xwordinfo.com/Crossword?date=11/10/2019


----------



## Nina Huffney

ossuary


----------



## gdae23

skivvies


----------



## loonlover

vassal


----------



## Nina Huffney

soffit


----------



## gdae23

fipple


----------



## loonlover

piffle


----------



## Betty Blast

freezing


----------



## Nina Huffney

eccentricity


----------



## gdae23

cross-legged


----------



## Betty Blast

sniffle


----------



## gdae23

flattery


----------



## loonlover

tillage


----------



## Betty Blast

leafless


----------



## gdae23

showstopper


----------



## loonlover

porridge


----------



## Betty Blast

raspberry


----------



## gdae23

Reese's Pieces


----------



## Nina Huffney

ellipses


----------



## gdae23

lassi


----------



## loonlover

skedaddle


----------



## gdae23

doozy


----------



## loonlover

opportunistically


----------



## Betty Blast

pullover


----------



## gdae23

lyonnaise


----------



## Betty Blast

narcissist


----------



## gdae23

Saarinen


----------



## loonlover

addled


----------



## Betty Blast

dissatisfied


----------



## gdae23

sleep deprived


----------



## loonlover

effortless


----------



## Betty Blast

snowball


----------



## gdae23

lobbyist


----------



## loonlover

barrage


----------



## gdae23

rood


----------



## Betty Blast

oddball


----------



## gdae23

dinette


----------



## Betty Blast

toboggan


----------



## gdae23

gallivanting


----------



## loonlover

loofah


----------



## gdae23

oomph


----------



## Nina Huffney

opposition


----------



## loonlover

pallet


----------



## Betty Blast

livelihood


----------



## Nina Huffney

ottoman


----------



## gdae23

thirteen


----------



## Betty Blast

evergreen


----------



## loonlover

ebbed


----------



## Betty Blast

blizzard


----------



## gdae23

zinnia


----------



## Betty Blast

narrator


----------



## gdae23

returnee


----------



## Betty Blast

eccentric


----------



## gdae23

Cassiopeia


----------



## loonlover

sloppy


----------



## Betty Blast

pressure


----------



## gdae23

sidesaddle


----------



## loonlover

dazzling


----------



## Betty Blast

zoology


----------



## gdae23

Ottawa


----------



## rchapman1

toddler


----------



## Betty Blast

dapper


----------



## gdae23

polliwog


----------



## Betty Blast

lemming


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

meet


----------



## jlaughs

eccentric


----------



## loonlover

cocoon


----------



## archaeoroutes

opposite


----------



## gdae23

passim


----------



## loonlover

sullen


----------



## jlaughs

lessen


----------



## loonlover

sheen


----------



## gdae23

eggshell


----------



## rchapman1

giraffe


----------



## loonlover

flitted


----------



## gdae23

thrill


----------



## loonlover

laggard


----------



## gdae23

gizzard


----------



## loonlover

zillion


----------



## jlaughs

little


----------



## loonlover

terrific


----------



## gdae23

riffraff


----------



## Betty Blast

farewell


----------



## gdae23

Lapplander


----------



## rchapman1

paddle


----------



## Betty Blast

dollop


----------



## rchapman1

lolly


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

loop


----------



## loonlover

oomph


----------



## rchapman1

offering


----------



## loonlover

flagged


----------



## gdae23

glissando


----------



## loonlover

sorrel


----------



## Betty Blast

rattle


----------



## loonlover

toddler


----------



## gdae23

dabbling


----------



## loonlover

beeped


----------



## gdae23

Emmylou Harris


----------



## loonlover

mottled


----------



## gdae23

tintinnabulation


----------



## Brad Robertson

Natter.


----------



## rchapman1

tallied


----------



## Betty Blast

lettuce


----------



## rchapman1

Tatty


----------



## Betty Blast

treehouse


----------



## CatherineM

egg


----------



## archaeoroutes

goon


----------



## CatherineM

ottoman


----------



## rchapman1

titillation


----------



## Betty Blast

luddite


----------



## CatherineM

Betty Blast said:


> luddite


dull


----------



## rchapman1

letter


----------



## CatherineM

rchapman1 said:


> letter


terrible


----------



## Betty Blast

riddle


----------



## rchapman1

doomed


----------



## Betty Blast

otter


----------



## rchapman1

terrible


----------



## Betty Blast

rookie


----------



## CatherineM

Betty Blast said:


> rookie


oddball


----------



## rchapman1

deemed


----------



## CatherineM

essay


----------



## Betty Blast

summer


----------



## rchapman1

monsoon


----------



## Betty Blast

occipital


----------



## rchapman1

creep


----------



## Betty Blast

elliptical


----------



## jlaughs

little


----------



## CatherineM

tummy


----------



## rchapman1

Mummy


----------



## CatherineM

missy


----------



## Betty Blast

sinner


----------



## CatherineM

nullify


----------



## rchapman1

leer


----------



## Betty Blast

espresso


----------



## CatherineM

sizzle


----------



## Betty Blast

zucchini


----------



## VisitasKeat

cabbage


----------



## rchapman1

baggage


----------



## CatherineM

galley


----------



## VisitasKeat

lolly


----------



## Betty Blast

loot


----------



## CatherineM

Betty Blast said:


> loot


opportunity


----------



## VisitasKeat

porridge


----------



## rchapman1

roof


----------



## CatherineM

occasion


----------



## VisitasKeat

callous


----------



## Betty Blast

lasso


----------



## CatherineM

summer


----------



## VisitasKeat

messiah


----------



## archaeoroutes

sabbath


----------



## CatherineM

belly


----------



## Betty Blast

lattice


----------



## CatherineM

trolley


----------



## Betty Blast

lollipop


----------



## CatherineM

littlest


----------



## Betty Blast

tipping


----------



## LiveWell-Amy

poor


----------



## Betty Blast

opportunity


----------



## rchapman1

petty


----------



## Betty Blast

turret


----------



## CatherineM

ripple


----------



## rchapman1

punnet


----------



## Betty Blast

napping


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

pepper


----------



## CatherineM

puzzle


----------



## rchapman1

zipper


----------



## Betty Blast

peppy


----------



## rchapman1

penny


----------



## Betty Blast

nibble


----------



## rchapman1

boost


----------



## Betty Blast

oddities


----------



## CatherineM

dull


----------



## rchapman1

loosen


----------



## Betty Blast

offering


----------



## CatherineM

filly


----------



## Betty Blast

looming


----------



## CatherineM

odd


----------



## Betty Blast

dipper


----------



## CatherineM

pretty


----------



## LiveWell-Amy

tooth


----------



## Betty Blast

omission


----------



## rchapman1

session


----------



## CatherineM

syllable


----------



## LiveWell-Amy

look


----------



## Betty Blast

overpass


----------



## rchapman1

satellite


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

lesson


----------



## rchapman1

semillion


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

letter


----------



## rchapman1

Teeter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

error


----------



## rchapman1

ratty


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teeth


----------



## rchapman1

eddy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

door


----------



## rchapman1

otter


----------



## kw35789

topple


----------



## rchapman1

pool


----------



## kw35789

Opposite


----------



## rchapman1

passion


----------



## kw35789

Session


----------



## offroader

Satellite


----------



## kw35789

Latte


----------



## offroader

Terrace


----------



## kw35789

Rappel


----------



## offroader

Passage


----------



## rchapman1

saloon


----------



## offroader

occur


----------



## kw35789

Cutting


----------



## offroader

troubleshoot


----------



## kw35789

Ottoman


----------



## offroader

takeoff


----------



## kw35789

Floor


----------



## rchapman1

otter


----------



## kw35789

Tool


----------



## offroader

Official


----------



## kw35789

Fiddle


----------



## offroader

dabble


----------



## kw35789

Battle


----------



## rchapman1

titter


----------



## offroader

tennis


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

noon


----------



## offroader

outsell


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Loop


----------



## offroader

override


----------



## kw35789

riddle


----------



## offroader

doppler


----------



## kw35789

pollen


----------



## offroader

litter


----------



## rchapman1

titter


----------



## offroader

traffic


----------



## kw35789

fallen


----------



## offroader

luggage


----------



## rchapman1

gobble


----------



## kw35789

Boolean


----------



## offroader

ossify


----------



## kw35789

settle


----------



## offroader

turret


----------

